# Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Besuchern und Seitenaufrufen? (Homepage)



## Rayne (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

ich frage mich immer wieder, was es eigentlich mit den besuchern und den seitenaufrufen zu tun hat   

es geht um den counter auf meiner homepage http://www.sky-divezone.de (ihr könnt selbst gucken, was ich meine, indem ihr auf den counter klickt --> ganz unten)
dort habe ich heute z.B. 240 Seitenaufrufe, aber nur 95 besucher  :-o 
wie unterscheidet der denn zwischen den beiden varianten?
bedeuten die seitenaufrufe etwa vielleicht auch die doppelten aufrufe, wenn jemand innerhalb der sperrfrist mehrmals auf die seite geht und die besucher sind wirklich alles unterschiedliche personen gewesen?

das wäre jetzt die einzige erklärung, die ich mir geben könnte, oder liege ich damit jetzt falsch?

Danke 

Rayne


----------



## Klon1234 (20. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Die 95 Besucher könnten aber auch nur 10 Leute gewesen sein, die alle 9,5 mal auf deine Seite gegangen sind. Oder aber jeder Besucher gilt nur als "einer" und egal wie häufig er auf deine Page geht, er wird nur als einmal gezählt. Daher die hohe Aufrufzahl im Vergleich zu den Besuchern. Oder aber der Zähler für die Aufruzahlen zählt auch, wenn man die Page nur aktuallisiert?!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Rayne (20. Februar 2005)

Klon1234 am 20.02.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Die 95 Besucher könnten aber auch nur 10 Leute gewesen sein, die alle 9,5 mal auf deine Seite gegangen sind. Oder aber jeder Besucher gilt nur als "einer" und egal wie häufig er auf deine Page geht, er wird nur als einmal gezählt. Daher die hohe Aufrufzahl im Vergleich zu den Besuchern. Oder aber der Zähler für die Aufruzahlen zählt auch, wenn man die Page nur aktuallisiert?!
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234



ne, also seitenaktualisierungen zählt der nicht doppelt. und es gibt ja auch so eine sperre von ein paar stunden, in denen eine IP nicht mehrmals gezählt wird.


----------



## Snark7 (20. Februar 2005)

Rayne am 20.02.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> ich frage mich immer wieder, was es eigentlich mit den besuchern und den seitenaufrufen zu tun hat
> 
> ...




So ist es auch, mit einer gewissen Fehlerquote.


----------



## Rayne (20. Februar 2005)

Snark7 am 20.02.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Rayne am 20.02.2005 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok, dann habe ich jetzt endlich gewissheit 
Danke!

Rayne


----------

